# Another Yard Sale Find - Panasonic Touring



## odelay01 (Dec 10, 2011)

Was out checking out yard sales today and came across this 70s Panasonic Touring bike, and just had to save it.  Anybody have any experience with these?


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 10, 2011)

have a blue one just like it. Became Giant. better then most entry level bikes, some of these exact same bikes sold as Schwinn. Steel on Steel vintage japanese road bike. I am sure that ones japanese mine is. much better then Taiwan later models


----------



## odelay01 (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine is Japanese too.  It seems like a pretty well built bike.  Am I right in guessing that this is a late 70s model?


----------



## odelay01 (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine is Japanese too.  It seems like a pretty well built bike.  Am I right in guessing that this is a late 70s model?


----------



## morton (Dec 11, 2011)

*Panasonic Info*

Good source:  http://panasonicbikemuseum.info/faq


----------

